# Ahh SKINNY Frogs! Help :(



## WTFJayJay (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got back from a 3 week trip. A friend of mine had been looking after my animals. Well my cobalts are ridiculously skinny!! . The female especially.. Her sides are sunken in... He says he fed them at least every other day. I believe him, but a few of the cultures he showed me he was using have crashed.. So I think he may have been dumping dead flys in...

Whats done is done and I dont blame him because he doesnt know much of anything about these guys and he was doing me a favor. So whats going to be the best way to get them fat and healthy again?! The pair is about 15 months old now and ive been trying to get them to breed, but this is for sure going to be top priority..


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

XXsmall Phoenix worms, dusted hydei at any normal feeding schedule will have them back in no time, Did you have an established micro fauna population in your viv?

Michael


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

larvae should help fatten them up.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Feed them in small amounts several times a day, as opposed to larger feedings. That should fatten them back up pretty quickly.


----------

